# Standard Marine Wiring Code Table



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black"><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>
*Standard Marine Wire Code Table*
Red Constant Hot
Black Ground
Purple Key-on Power
Yellow/Red Neutral Safety
Tan Water Temperature
Dark Blue Gauge Lighting
Pink Fuel Sender
Gray Tachometer
Light Blue Oil Pressure
Brown/White Trim Indicator
Brown Bilge Pump
Green/White Trim Down
Blue/White Trim Up
Green/Orange Independent Tilt Down
Blue/Orange Independent Tilt Up
Yellow/Black Choke Circuit
Yellow/Red Starting Circuit
Black/Yellow Ignition Cut-Off<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>I've had a copy of this in my box of electrical stuff for lots of years.


----------

